
The Lockdown’s Lessons for Climate Activism - lifeisstillgood
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-lockdowns-lessons-for-climate-activism-11594440061
======
lifeisstillgood
So Lomburg is publishing a new book "False Alarm". It is a sad move on from
"skeptical environmentalist" as far as titles go but maybe that's the world we
live in.

I am interested in getting a balanced view on his work - the main argument
seems to make sense - I guess it's just how bad will it be in 80 years?

